# black walnut?



## shaggy smokes (Apr 28, 2014)

Cutting down a black walnut in my yard any good or throw it in the chipper?


----------



## timberjet (Apr 28, 2014)

Make a nice table. I think the flavor would be pretty acrid. I could be wrong though. I am sure somebody on here has tried it.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 28, 2014)

I have some I'm gonna try.   It's the stronger brother to hickory and it's supposed to be fine for beef and mixed with other types of woods.


----------



## shaggy smokes (Apr 28, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> I have some I'm gonna try.   It's the stronger brother to hickory and it's supposed to be fine for beef and mixed with other types of woods.


That is what I reaf . anything that has four legs and no wings its good for.


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have never tried cooking with Black Walnut.I do know if you use BW wood shavings in a horse stall it can kill a horse and has.That is enough for me to pass using it in a smoker.

Dan


----------



## ctd2500 (May 25, 2014)

Black Walnut and Butternut both contain a toxin called "juglone", and like stated before will and has killed horses. When we saw walnut at the sawmill we have to make sure we don't contaminate any of our other sawdust that we are selling for bedding because of that. I also know that many plants will not grow under or near walnut trees, so with that said I personally wouldn't encourage anyone smoking with it.


----------



## ak1 (May 25, 2014)

I've bought walnut smoking chips before. It's a little stronger than hickory. Butternut is a bit milder.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 10, 2014)

WOW! You have any idea how valuable (and beautiful) of that wood is ?! I certainly would not be burning it.


----------



## shaggy smokes (Jun 10, 2014)

Its not big enough to do anything else with. Its so close to my house roots and acid are screwing my foundation up


----------



## shaggy smokes (Jun 10, 2014)

From the sounds I think I'm just going to have some good smelling camp fire wood


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't smoke with walnut, too bitter and nasty. Excellent firewood, though - burns with a blue flame.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 10, 2014)

You would be surprised. I would cut it and post it on craigs list!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2014)

Depends on the application. What type of cooking unit will you be using?
If using as fuel you can alternate with other woods or if you foil on a stick burner you can use it then. I've used Black Walnut sparingly in the past on my stick burner.


----------



## mpboyer3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Black walnut is in the same family as hickory.  Both balck walnut and hickory produce a toxic substance called jugulone but we still smoke with hickory so...  I have some I plan on trying mixed with some sugar maple over the next few weeks.  I'll let you know.


----------



## shaggy smokes (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a side firebox. Use wood and charcoal. I have some sugar maple too. Do share the results


----------



## barnold (Jun 17, 2014)

Some humans are highly allergic to walnut.  It's up to you to take the chance!


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 17, 2014)

BArnold said:


> Some humans are highly allergic to walnut.  It's up to you to take the chance!


You don't eat the wood...lol the smoke is fine.


----------



## barnold (Jun 18, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> You don't eat the wood...lol the smoke is fine.


Laugh all you want.  Walnut WOOD is listed as an irritant, sensitizer, and potential (albeit rare) cause of NPC (Nasopharyngeal carcinoma).  Look it up.  Methinks what's in the wood goes up with the smoke.

I love building with walnut - use it routinely.  If I'm doing very much milling, I have to use a mask to keep from getting too much in my nose - sinuses start telling me about it!  On the other hand, I have worked with other woods, such as makore, to which most people are highly sensitive and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 18, 2014)

BArnold said:


> Laugh all you want.  Walnut WOOD is listed as an irritant, sensitizer, and potential (albeit rare) cause of NPC (Nasopharyngeal carcinoma).  Look it up.  Methinks what's in the wood goes up with the smoke.
> 
> I love building with walnut - use it routinely.  If I'm doing very much milling, I have to use a mask to keep from getting too much in my nose - sinuses start telling me about it!  On the other hand, I have worked with other woods, such as makore, to which most people are highly sensitive and it doesn't bother me.


Sure walnut dust...not smoke


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 18, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> You don't eat the wood...lol the smoke is fine.


This is not the best comment I have heard.There is warnings all the time not to burn treated woods it makes the chemicals airborn thru the smoke.What is the difference burning black walnut.I believe there is a great amount of fantastic wood out there to smoke with.Why take the chance ?


----------



## jeepdiver (Jun 18, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> You don't eat the wood...lol the smoke is fine.



Me thinks drain bamage has set in with this one


----------



## java (Jun 18, 2014)

This is not the best comment I have heard.There is warnings all the time not to burn treated woods it makes the chemicals airborn thru the smoke.What is the difference burning black walnut.I believe there is a great amount of fantastic wood out there to smoke with.Why take the chance ?

ReplyQuote Multi

What he said x-2


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 18, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> This is not the best comment I have heard.There is warnings all the time not to burn treated woods it makes the chemicals airborn thru the smoke.What is the difference burning black walnut.I believe there is a great amount of fantastic wood out there to smoke with.Why take the chance ?





JeepDiver said:


> Me thinks drain bamage has set in with this one


Reading comprehension would be for you to try jeepDiver.    Have you heard of sarcasm?    


java said:


> This is not the best comment I have heard.There is warnings all the time not to burn treated woods it makes the chemicals airborn thru the smoke.Who in the heck said something about treated wood? lmao  Where is this coming from?What is the difference burning black walnut.I believe there is a great amount of fantastic wood out there to smoke with.Why take the chance ?
> 
> ReplyQuote Multi
> 
> What he said x-2


Somebody said if you have a allergy to walnuts that the smoke would hurt them.... i said that's BS.       Of course it's not the best wood and there plenty of better woods out there but to say it could be dangerous is past silly.  It won't taste the best because it's much stronger than hickory but it won't kill anyone.


----------



## jeepdiver (Jun 18, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> Reading comprehension would be for you to try jeepDiver.    Have you heard of sarcasm?
> Somebody said if you have a allergy to walnuts that the smoke would hurt them.... i said that's BS.       Of course it's not the best wood and there plenty of better woods out there but to say it could be dangerous is past silly.  It won't taste the best because it's much stronger than hickory but it won't kill anyone.



Please go start a large fire, throw on some posion Ivy and take a few deep breaths.  Then post from the ICU how smoke of something you are allergic to cant hurt you


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeep that's not even close to the same thing but i'm not going to argue with you.   It's not even the best thing to smoke anyway so this should be all a moot point.     I'd use it in a stick burner if that's all i had but it wouldn't be my first choice and i'd never use chunks in a charcoal burner.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 18, 2014)

Some people are allergic to peanuts, yet most of us are not - so we (the rest) eat peanuts, and shrimp, strawberry and drink milk.

The toxic substance is also found in pecan and hickory yet we use them plenty.

If you ate walnuts before you are not taking any chance. Besides....one of the sponsors here, BBQ delight sells black walnut pellets- which I used. I found it to be the smoke truest to the fruit smell/taste. Absolutely great smoke.

P.s. when I was a kid my mom use to make jam from whole green walnuts (unripe). I don't really like jams. I loved that though. Now I am sad...no more green walnut jam, mom is not around anymore.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's an old thread from on here.  I agree with Bear, dust is different than smoke.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104552/black-walnut-for-smoking-and-grilling


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 18, 2014)

Forgot to say stickyfingers got it right. Walnut wood is expensive. 

If I ever own anything bigger than my city size backyard walnut planting is the first item on my todo list.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 19, 2014)

/


----------



## sqwib (Jun 19, 2014)

shaggy smokes said:


> Cutting down a black walnut in my yard any good or throw it in the chipper?





SQWIB said:


> Depends on the application. What type of cooking unit will you be using?
> If using as fuel you can alternate with other woods or if you foil on a stick burner you can use it then. I've used Black Walnut sparingly in the past on my stick burner.





shaggy smokes said:


> I have a side firebox. Use wood and charcoal. I have some sugar maple too. Do share the results


In that case you have a few options.

You can use it sparingly as in a ratio of 1 to 5 using small splits. e.g. 5 splits of oak to 1 split of walnut
You can use the walnut by itself during the foil stage if you foil, such as the -2- in 3-2-1 when cooking ribs.
You can start a coal bed with your walnut and once you have a good coal bed start using your other preferred wood, prior to adding your food to the pit.
I have done this with no ill effect and I'm not going to quote allergies or science, and leave you with this, it works for me.


----------

